# TRT and t3 PLEASE HELP



## Jacob1318 (Apr 19, 2014)

If anyone can please help me. Short story-I have battles anorexia since I was 13. I am 19 5'8 120 lbs. I was prescribed testosterone cypionate 67mg once weekly as well as liothyronine 5mg daily. They were prescribed by my endocronogist for trt because my testosterone was undetectable on multiple blood test as well as low tsh and t3. I had crazy weight gain and side effects the day after starting the meds. I was 115 lbs pre treatment and ballooned up to 127 at one point with no diet or exercise changes. I am off both of them now and was only on them for 5-6 weeks. But I am scared to death that I might have permenanly sir pressed or shutdown my body's ability to make t3 and testosterone if anyone can help I would so dearly appreciate it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TBH mate, if you're hypogonadic now it won't improve with age. In other words, it's already fcked - the endo recognised this and therefore made the decision to place you on TRT.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

the endo wouldnt have prescribed trt or t3 if he knew it would cause even more damage.


----------



## Jacob1318 (Apr 19, 2014)

I just want to know that since I've only been on such a low dose for only 5-6 weeks that it would not have completely sir pressed my testosterone...ever since stopping the test and t3 I've lost some weight but still not back down to my pre treatment weight


----------



## Cara (Feb 1, 2013)

At 5'8", 127 pounds is not "ballooning up". That's a normal, healthy weight for someone your height.

You've malnourished your body for so long that you have no idea what normal is, it's going to take at least a few years, if ever to get to "normal".

Did you stop treatment on your own or did your dr stop it?


----------

